# Dual LINUX OS



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-hey guys how do you create a dual linux OS.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

See here if it helps: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/12/21/1852209&from=rss


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Install one linux and then the other. Now some of the linux Distro like Ubuntu recognizes the other Linux OS quite easily and some do not [like FC]. Now the second linux OS's GRUB will be the one in use. So if it does not recognizre your other Linux OS manually you need to edit grub.conf file and put there the specifications for the other Linux OS- and after that as you reboot you should see all your Linux OSes lidted and you can make your choice to boot.

Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

In the link I provided, Ubuntu and FC is explained counteracting the incompatibility issues faced when installing both.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Do you have a blank HDD? 
Do you know if both OS'es use GRUB as their bootloader? I can help you if so. If one uses LILO and the other uses GRUB, it gets more complex and I haven't gone there.

If you've got a blank HDD and want to get started and both use GRUB, just install one of your distros to the entire drive, then please report back with the results from 


```
cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
Wait, wait, it would work better if you make two ext3 primary partitions and install the first distro to the first partition. You can do that with the installer or download GParted LiveCD, convert the download to a bootable CD, and use it to make two ext3 partitions and a linuxswap partition way out at the right hand edge of the drive. Format the linuxswap as extended, not primary.


What we're gonna do is chainload the second distro.

The idea is to install the first distro and let it put the bootloader at the front of the HDD, where it normally goes. Then we add a few simple lines to that bootloader to tell it there's another bootloader on another partition. Then, when installing the second distro, we tell that distro to keep its bootloader within its own partition instead of installing it to the front of the HDD. If done correctly, the PC starts, you get a GRUB menu, you click down to the other distro's partition, and GRUB goes to that partition. It finds the other bootloader, that bootloader starts, you're in business. Sounds complicated but it's not.

Then get back with the results of the grub/menu.lst 

Here, take a look at this to get an idea of what I mean


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

^ Thats perfectly described.

2 weeks ago, I wouldn't have known what was what, but understand the whole idea pretty well now. Its simple once you've tried it :grin:

(GNOME Parted is the best/easiest way to go about this (found on one of the Live CD's downloadable) and making partitions. You need 3 partitions altogether. 2 for the 2 Linux distro's and 1 for the swap (paging file) they'll both use)

Over to Bartender>>


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, guys, I gotta go to work today but have tomorrow to myself. 

Yesterday I hooked up a spare HDD yesterday that has Ubuntu 6.10 on it. Deleted the linuxswap, created a second ext3 partition, and rebuilt the swap partition. That was done with a GParted LiveCD.
Tomorrow morning I'll dual-boot PCLinuxOS and report back.
Will start with a section on GParted (learned a coupla new tricks) then move on to the dual-boot, GRUB, and menu.lst.

See ya then :wave:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I hope cryingvalor is still around


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a few minutes to scan thru this?
The attachment was built in OpenOffice, then exported as a .pdf. My hopes are that just about anyone on a Windows or Linux PC can read a .pdf.

This is my first attempt to submit something like this, so go easy on me. If I had broadband and my own blog I'd post it there, but I'm kinda on the tail end of the advances in technology :sigh: 

Took hours just to describe how the partitioning, much less the dual-boot part. On to Phase 2...


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Bert

Thanks Pal :smile:

BTW, ain't you celebrating? Merry Christmas


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, right here with you guys! :grin: 

My wife's at work making the big bucks today so it's an opportunity to geek without distractions. I oughta be out buying her a Xmas gift and contributing to the economy ...


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Phase 2 -
My head hurts

Wonder if there's any of that excellent Hot Buttered Rum mix my wife makes still in the freezer? OK, here we go - 

A toast to all you open source bomb-throwers out there *clink*


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello Bert

Will you mind if I post your guides to my Blog? Obviously I'll give due credit to you.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, src -
I wonder if this euphoria I'm experiencing right now is what it feels like to write some open source code and have it accepted into a program? :grin: 

If you think my amateurish efforts are good enuf to share with others, I would be honored to have you do so. If they help anyone get past their first dual-boot I'll be thrilled!


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you Bert :smile:

My Blog itself is a amateurish project, so no worries. I think that I need to convert your PDF to TEXT and post the contents to my Blog, if the pdf can not be posted directly. I'll PM you as soon as I complete it and I'll give you the address to my blog.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, I apologize for submitting it in .pdf. I know nothing about how to write stuff up as html (or whatever it oughta be) and we're stuck with dial-up at home so I just took a guess at what sort of format might be (1) fairly universal and (2) not take a week to transmit. I have all the screenshots still saved as .jpg's and the original text as .odt so would be happy to send in some other format and leave the work of re-assembling up to you if you'd prefer.
I asked Zazula about submitting for review in the "Articles" section and I think he wants the data in a different format also. Not sure how/what to do about that right now...

If I had broadband and a digital camcorder I'd post a video at YouTube! You think I could be the next one to hit a million views? 

Nah, probly not

I've seen some tutorials on the web that musta been captured right off the video card rather than by pointing a camcorder at the screen. Very clear and easy to see...just like looking over the guy's shoulder at his screen. I wonder how that was done, and if something like that could be submitted at YouTube?


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

If you point the camcorder at the Computer Screen you will never get a decent video.

Its great news that you have all the materials saved as jpg, but what is .odt? Is it Open Office.org document format? If yes then fine, as I use use OO myself.

I'll let you know in a day if I can not convert your pdfs successfully.

Thank you again. :smile:

PS: Did you get the gift for your wife? Otherwise u r goin' 2 b in big trouble man :laugh:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Guys guys guys!!!

Try here if you can convert the PDF or anything other online: http://media-convert.com

For free! :grin:


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!! everybody...... thanks for all your replys....
-


> Kalim : See here if it helps: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?s...52209&from=rss


 this link works thanks kalim!ray:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You're welcome guys. Glad you liked them :wink:


----------

